# How to get season number and episode number?



## jsrober (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi,

My TiVo knows that the Family Guy episode called "Family Goy" is Season 8 Episode 2.

How do I get the season and episode numbers from the metadata supplied via the API? See the metadata fields below.

Thanks,
John



















<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?><Item>
<Details>
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-raw-tts</ContentType>
<SourceFormat>video/x-tivo-raw-tts</SourceFormat>
<Title>Family Guy</Title>
<SourceSize>2642411520</SourceSize>
<Duration>1739000</Duration>
<CaptureDate>0x629AAFBA</CaptureDate>
<ShowingDuration>1740000</ShowingDuration>
<StartPadding>0</StartPadding>
<EndPadding>0</EndPadding>
<ShowingStartTime>0x629AAFBC</ShowingStartTime>
<EpisodeTitle>Family Goy</EpisodeTitle>
<Description>Lois learns that her mother is Jewish, but it's Peter who embraces Judaism most wholeheartedly---until he has a nighttime conversation with his father's ghost. Voice of Francis' Ghost: Charles Durning. Ben Stein has a voice cameo as a rabbi. Copyright Rovi, Inc.</Description>
<SourceChannel>699</SourceChannel>
<SourceStation>FREEFORMHD-E</SourceStation>
<HighDefinition>Yes</HighDefinition>
<ProgramId>EP0000299214-0152535427</ProgramId>
<SeriesId>SH0000299214</SeriesId>
<StreamingPermission>Yes</StreamingPermission>
<InternalRating>2=5</InternalRating>
<ProgramServerId>152535427</ProgramServerId>
<SeriesServerId>299214</SeriesServerId>
<ShowingBits>12803</ShowingBits>
<SourceType>2</SourceType>
<IdGuideSource>121168819</IdGuideSource>
</Details>
<Links>
<Content>
<Url>http://tivo-bolt:80/download/Family Guy.TiVo?Container=/NowPlaying&amp;id=73015</Url>
<ContentType>video/x-tivo-raw-tts</ContentType>
</Content>
<TiVoVideoDetails>
<Url>https://tivo-bolt:443/TiVoVideoDetails?id=73015</Url>
<ContentType>text/xml</ContentType>
<AcceptsParams>No</AcceptsParams>
</TiVoVideoDetails>
</Links>
</Item>


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

Just a guess… it’s part of the ProgramID value.


----------



## jsrober (Mar 8, 2010)

cwoody222 said:


> Just a guess… it’s part of the ProgramID value.


Hi Chris, I suspect you're right. I just don't know how to decode the value. Do you have any ideas?


----------

